# Feather Fin Catfish ( Eruptus Catfish syno )



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey i just went to my local fish store and saw these 1'' feather fin catfish for 7$ each and 3 for 18$. So i have baby cichlid fry's at home so i wanted to put them with the fry to grow until they can be put with big cichlids. you think i got a good deal? 6$ for them ? i bought 3. any info on them??? i think it was a good deal since right beside the other tank there were multicontas syno's and they were 30$ each but 2.5''. But i'd rather raise my catfish anyways.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Euptera are larger than multipunctatus at 8.7". They are a river cat, not from the lake. Max pH=7.5. They are more nocturnal than multipunctatus, do not shoal and are more solitary, although multiple individuals can be kept in a tank if each has sufficient hiding places. Do you have a nice big tank for them?

Synodontis are added to tanks to eat fry, so be sure the fry are big enough not to fit into the catfish's mouth.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

alrite thx im keeping them in a 10 gallon for them to grow a bit with plecos,botia,raphael catfishes, and 3 eruptus. just until i can put them in the 30 gallon then into the 45 gallon. and ya they are the same size as the cichlid fry so i dont think they will eat the fry


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

3 eruputs will kill each other in a 45g. It is not big enough. I would not put one full grown in a 45g but that is me. I have two in a 75g that squabble and stay on opposite ends of the tank. I wish I would have gotten only one. I think you will need like a 6 foot tank for three to all survive. They do not like each other at all.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe the lower price was because they are less in demand? Not sure, I've never tried to buy a euptera.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

They are very aggressive towards one another - and bottom dwellers in general.

My Syno is probably a solid 5.5" (fat too) and he doesn't hesitate to chase similar sized Cichlids if they get on his nerves.

They aren't very active (or mine might be lazy), so you might be able to get away with one in a 45g - if he tolerates his tankmates.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

alrite thx guys lol. as little babies they seem very active and loving to the pleco,raphaels and botias. but idk how it will change later on


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mines about 7", and truly, he is aggressive for a syno, likes to chase.

used to own one that killed off a 10" pleco too...


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

They are very long lived.....I'm talking decades if well cared-for. And the others are right...they do best in larger tanks. They are great scavengers for cichlid tanks.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 6" syno and he is out all the time.
He will chase off my cichlids if they get too rough with him, however he is not aggressive and comes up to the top to eat.
He also tolerates other cats well, mine is very mild mannered.
There are 2 lucipinnis and 1 multi in with him as well, they even swim together sometimes. 
I don't think the 45 will be large enough for all of them though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mine has no choice but to tolerate the other cats in his 150g, hes with an 8" Sun Cat (Horabagrus brachysoma), which beats on him if he tries any funny business.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Mine managed to chew each others fins off. Very sad. I had three in a 90 gallon tank. Never again.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My eupterus was quite beautiful when small, but reclusive and I spent a lot of time peering into caves making sure he was still alive. They are quarrelsome and I didn't dare add a second syno. They also get very, very large and IMHO extremely unattractive. I traded him in and got four synodontis multipunctatus. At that time, the cats were $50 a piece and worth every penny!! Not only were they gorgeous, but they were out and about all the time and it was very interesting to watch their interaction. I now have four s. lucippinis and am equally in love them with. I see why these cost more. My LFS has quite a lot of eupterus that are traded in when they are very large and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of demand for them . . .


----------

